# SA Post Office wants to stop couriers from delivering packages weighing 1kg and less



## ivc_mixer (27/4/21)

https://mybroadband.co.za/news/it-s...4jHAAezVmHgUfZvAIZnqEfKq4xfzErYhD-ujmaqWg33hk

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## alex1501 (27/4/21)

Staying hydrated is very important for vapers, vendors should include bottled water in their catalogs.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Winner 4


----------



## incredible_hullk (27/4/21)

This seems like a con court case loading here


----------



## Stew (27/4/21)

ivc_mixer said:


> https://mybroadband.co.za/news/it-s...4jHAAezVmHgUfZvAIZnqEfKq4xfzErYhD-ujmaqWg33hk


LOL. They can't even keep up with their existing workload. Christmas Cards sent to here three months before Christmas get here two months after Christmas and you know the problem lies between arriving in South Africa and getting it in your post box or delivered to your street address.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Viper_SA (27/4/21)

CJB85 said:


> It is indeed from Fasttech, but was listed as authentic and bought as authentic. I personally never had one issue with it, hence my offer to purchase it back from you. I am sorry you feel done in, but that really says more about me as the seller than it does about the tank. Please check the authenticity number on the box and let me know what it says? I’d be somewhat of an idiot to do anyone in on this forum, like pooping on my own front porch?



What a brilliant idea for a workaround 



alex1501 said:


> Staying hydrated is very important for vapers, vendors should include bottled water in their catalogs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (27/4/21)

Viper_SA said:


> What a brilliant idea for a workaround


Lol, I think you got your quotes mixed up a bit, but figured you meant your response on the second quote

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Adephi (27/4/21)

incredible_hullk said:


> This seems like a con court case loading here



The Competition Commission will have a lovely time with this one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (27/4/21)

alex1501 said:


> Staying hydrated is very important for vapers, vendors should include bottled water in their catalogs.



During the drought about 2 years back, a vape shop included a bottle of water with their deliveries. However, the bottle leaked ... so perhaps not such a good idea!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JordanEpic (27/4/21)

Yeah it's not just for vape stuff it's for everything under 1kg, same as the SABC trying to extend their licenses to tabs, phones and computers.. just pathetic.. soon Eskom will be in the same lane another provider that can't supply proportionately to demand #solarforthewin

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## alex1501 (27/4/21)

Hooked said:


> During the drought about 2 years back, a vape shop included a bottle of water with their deliveries. However, the bottle leaked ... so perhaps not such a good idea!


If TFM and BLCK can find a solution to prevent leaking, I'm sure the others can too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (28/4/21)

And just for the LOLs

*SA Post Office signs deal with US online shopping giant to improve deliveries*

https://mybroadband.co.za/news/it-s...ine-shopping-giant-to-improve-deliveries.html

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (28/4/21)

YeOldeOke said:


> And just for the LOLs
> 
> *SA Post Office signs deal with US online shopping giant to improve deliveries*
> 
> https://mybroadband.co.za/news/it-s...ine-shopping-giant-to-improve-deliveries.html


50% faster deliveries, so you only wait for 6 months instead of a year

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Amir (28/4/21)

Maybe vape shops should include a free stone with every purchase

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (28/4/21)

Amir said:


> Maybe vape shops should include a free stone with every purchase


Yesss!! Pet rocks can make a comeback!


*Remembering Gary Dahl, the Marketing Magician Who Made Millions Selling Pet Rocks*
https://www.entrepreneur.com/article/244602

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stew (7/5/21)

Received today, 7 May 2021, and you know where the problem lies.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Adephi (7/5/21)

Stew said:


> Received today, 7 May 2021, and you know where the problem lies.
> View attachment 229204
> View attachment 229205



They are early with their Christmas deliveries this year.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## DavyH (8/5/21)

Stew said:


> Received today, 7 May 2021, and you know where the problem lies.
> View attachment 229204
> View attachment 229205


Merry Christmas @Stew!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stew (10/6/21)

My sister sent me a special birthday card for my birthday in 2017 from USA. Send pictures of the address. 100% correct as per previous Christmas cards and Birthday cards, all received albeit late. This one arrived back in her post box on Monday. Unable to deliver. And they want to take over parcel deliveries.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------

